# Tax, immigration and finance advice for new Significant Investors visa in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Top class advice is available for investors and business owners to get the best from the new Significant Investor visa that was introduced in Australia last month. The four year provisional subclass 188 visa can be issued to foreigners who invest AUD5 million into approved investment funds including ASIC funds, state government bonds and proprietary [...]

Click to read the full news article: Tax, immigration and finance advice for new Significant Investors visa in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## skt1234 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great information you share i am really thankful to you for such a informative post.


----------



## cricky (Dec 26, 2014)

So if ever I have shares in ANZ that equals to AUD5million so is that acceptable?


----------

